# Gopher's GS-12



## Formidonis Noctu

I sit here typing and grinning from ear to ear as Ive just come in from the garden after hitting everything i aimed at with my finished GS-12, it was made from a tatty bit of 19mm marine ply and coated in 3 layers of grey primer and 4 layers of Krylon matt black camo paint.
Ive bought a roll of thera-band gold and a rotary cutter but have yet to make my own bands and pouches , so a friend gave me his spare set of hunter bands, which are a bit on the short and powerful side for a design of this nature, but work regardless with my 182gn .495 ammo.
I'd like to thank Gopher for being such a talented and generous slingshot designer, she feels great and shoots straight









Thank you


----------



## Gwilym

I made one of these from a cutting board like rayshot green and mean and i love the design its really accurate for the size. not sure i would want to use hunter bands on it. I have never used them but I heard they have a ridiculous pull and with such a small frame you may lose grip and get hit in the face.really nice job by the way.


----------



## NaturalFork

It looks very good painted!


----------



## e~shot

Nicely done. I like the finishing


----------



## mr.joel

I wonder if you could drill out the holes for fingers and have it double as a knuckleduster?


----------



## The Gopher

Looks great! this has become one of my favorite designs because it is so concealable. I shoot one without a lanyard and don't worry about loosign grip, but it has crossed my mind once or twice. A wrist strap could easily be added as a bit of insurance. glad you like it!


----------



## alfshooter

Me gusta mucho tu diseño , trabajo esquisito. Un saludo desde Spain


----------



## mckee

that design is great!


----------



## Dayhiker

I have an unfinished one sent to me by Bane of Small Game. I gotta get on that.


----------



## Rapier

Cool. Thats a winner!


----------



## Dayhiker

I have finished mine and I love it. Strapped with 3/4-inch straight cut TB Silver, it's a really nice target shooter using marbles or 3/8 steel.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I love these handless shooters now, I suggest you look at my Fork U series and make a couple; and the lanyards are easy to fix and safe.


----------



## Southpaw LW

I will admit that I'm a recent return to the world of slingshots, but I've never seen one of these before. I'm fairly confident I canj figure out how to shoot this, but is there a chance anyone has a pic of actually someone drawing this SS? A video would be even nicer! Lastly, is there a scale sketch of this one? I'd love to give one of these a try! Seems like an awesome design to keep in a pocket for impromptu SS sessions. Just finished lunch? Why not use that empty soda can for something productive?!


----------



## kiss

i too would like a full size sketch of this. I've never seen anything like this before. Very interesting design.


----------



## Daniel J

very interesting design. i like it.


----------



## Daniel J

very interesting design. i like it.


----------



## Daniel J

sorry, i posted twice.


----------



## The Gopher

Glad everyone like my design so much, i'm flattered. This design is available as a scaled drawing in the shared designs forum somewhere. i think in the thread that is titled 17 designs or somethign like that.


----------



## Charles

Here is Gopher's first post on this design ... it shows him holding it:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5196-small-aluminum-plate-shooter/

Here one I made to that design ... it shows me holding it under draw:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8493-little-red-devil

And here is a link to the topic where Gopher posted a pdf of the design:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5281-gs-12

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## The Gopher

thank you charles


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> Here is Gopher's first post on this design ... it shows him holding it:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...-plate-shooter/
> 
> Here one I made to that design ... it shows me holding it under draw:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...ittle-red-devil
> 
> And here is a link to the topic where Gopher posted a pdf of the design:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...opic/5281-gs-12
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


thanks Charles & Gopher, i have it on wood, should be done in a day or 2


----------



## Imperial

the gs-12 is a nice compact design to hold and shoot. i have made two so far . both of them shoot very well . only thing i have changed is the indention of the finger grooves , adjusted for comfort mostly .


----------



## newconvert

Imperial said:


> the gs-12 is a nice compact design to hold and shoot. i have made two so far . both of them shoot very well . only thing i have changed is the indention of the finger grooves , adjusted for comfort mostly .


yes i am looking at that too, i think to shoot it every one of them needs to fit angles for finger placement, hand size........ what are you making your out of? how thick?


----------



## The Gopher

i make mine out of 3/4" thick hardwoods, but of course plywood, metal, phenolic, blue jeans micarta, would all work.


----------



## newconvert

mr.joel said:


> I wonder if you could drill out the holes for fingers and have it double as a knuckleduster?


i know that where i live that silly knuckle duster will get you a temporary new residence in the city jail


----------



## newconvert

mine is done w/ palm swell, custom fit the 3 holes to my hand, but i made it red and am not sure if i like very red oak. shoots very nice the palm swell makes for a surer grip for me. thanks gopher!


----------



## mr.joel

newconvert said:


> I wonder if you could drill out the holes for fingers and have it double as a knuckleduster?


 i know that where i live that silly knuckle duster will get you a temporary new residence in the city jail [/quote] Those kinds of rules only apply in "free" and "civilized" countries, not an issue for me.


----------



## newconvert

mr.joel said:


> I wonder if you could drill out the holes for fingers and have it double as a knuckleduster?


 i know that where i live that silly knuckle duster will get you a temporary new residence in the city jail [/quote] Those kinds of rules only apply in "free" and "civilized" countries, not an issue for me.
[/quote]
gotcha


----------



## mr.joel

Actually, a non metallic knuckle duster doesn't seem so silly at all, especially when you consider it would be a secondary function.


----------



## amacnaughtan

What a great Sling Shot.....Thanks for the Pattern!!!


----------



## The Gopher

no problem. This design can still be made very comfortabel with 1/2" thick material and it slides right into a back pocket, but still has that bigger slingshot feel to it.


----------



## tokSick

I like that one.
Like your avatar too. Peace.


----------



## treefork

Made one today out of HDPE cutting board. I love it! Shoots great. Very conceilable. THANKS GOPHER!!!!


----------

